# ATV2 en panne ? besoin de conseils !



## Jackdu59 (20 Juillet 2011)

Le probleme en question :

Je possède depuis peu une Apple TV 2, mais Airplay ne semble pas fonctionner.
En effet, avec ma connexion 100ko/s, en navigant avec la télécommande sur les différents mac prévus pour le partage, les temps de chargements sont conséquents. Par contre, en utilisant Airplay je ne devrai pas etre esclave de ma connexion, et pourtant c'est le cas !

Impossible de streamer en direct une musique ( coupures, temps de chargements ), ni de vidéo de plus de 700mo (aprés 10min de chargement) .

Je me demandais donc si mon ATV2 n'était pas défectueuse, qu'en pensez vous ?


Matériel : ATV2, Macbook, iMac. Livebox.


Merci de votre aide !


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2011)

As tu vérifié que la liaison entre ton Mac et ta Box est de même nature qu'entre ta Box et ton ATV2 ?


----------



## Rem64 (20 Juillet 2011)

Il est possible que cela soit trop lent pour Airplay aussi. Me mieux ce serait de tester avec une connexion directe à un ordi en cable ethernet. Si cela marche alors c'est que ton Apple TV marche sinon considère une visite à un Apple Store. Essaie aussi de restaurer avec un cable micro USB.


----------

